# الكلور السائل و الصلب



## حلويس (14 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
لدي استفسار بخصوص الكلور السائل
ما أعرفه هو أنه يتم تصنيعه بتخفيفه بالماء فقط من تركيز عالي 12% مثلا الى تركيز أقل
لكن يوجد هناك كلور صلب أو حبيبات.. هل يلزم هذا الكلور في صناعة المنظفات؟
أرجو الافادة
مع شكري


----------



## جمال سلطان (20 أبريل 2012)

اخى الكريم لفظ الكلور خاص بغاز الكلور ( وينتج من كلوريد الصوديوم ( ملح الطعام ) بتحليل المحلول الملحى المركز فى خلايا كهربائية ويتم اسالته بالضغط ليصبح سائل ويعبأ فى اسطوانات سعة طن او نصف طن ويستخدم فى مجطات تطهير وتعقيم مياه الشرب او فى وحدات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحى وله استخدامات صناعية اخرى ينتج منها اكثر من 150 مشتق ومنها تصنيع محلول الهيبو كلوريت صوديوم بحقن الكلور الغاز فى محلول صودا كاوية مخفف ( هذا هو المنتج المتداول فى الاسواق ويطلق عليه لفظ الكلور ) لكن تركيز الكلور فيه 12 % ويتم تخفيفه الى 3 % و 1.5 % للاستخدام فى تنظيف السيراميك والارضيات وغسيل السيارات وتأثيره سئ عند استخدامه فى غسيل الملابس لتأثره على الالوان ونسيج الاقمشة أما ما يتداول من الاقراص او البودر فتركيز الكلور فيها عالى جدا 65 % أو 90 % ولا تصلح لانتاج المنظفات حيث لها استخدامات اخرى فى تطهير حمامات السباحة والملاهى المائية والنافورات كما تستخدم فى تغطية جثث الحيونات الميتة وقتلى الحروب لمنع انتشار الاوبئة ولا ينصح بكثرة استخدامه فى المنازل لضرره البالغ على الصحة وخصوصا المنازل التى بها اطفال صغار حيث أنه من مسببات الحساسية


----------



## حلويس (20 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لردك الواضح و العلمي أخي جمال

لدي سؤال حول عملية تخفيف الهيبو كلوريت صوديوم من 12 ال 3 %
هل هي مجرد تخفيف بالماء فقط أم يضاف مواد أخرى؟
و يوجد في الأسوق كذلك الكلور المعطر أيضا.. كيف يتم انتاجه؟ هل هو نفس الكلور العادي و يتم اضافة عطر فقط أم يوجد خطوات و مواد أخرى؟

مع جزيل الشكر لك


----------



## جمال سلطان (20 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك اخى من الافضل شراء الهيبو كلوريت صوديوم ( الكلور السائل ) من شركة مصر لصناعة الكيماويات بالاسكندرية بالمكس لانه سوف تعلم التركيز الحفيفى من الشركة هل 12 % او أقل وبالتالى سيتم التخفيف عن بينة ويفضل التخفيف بماء مقطر للحفاظ على تركيز الكلور فى المحلول اما ماهو متداول بالاسواق فتركيزه مجهول وبالتالى التخفيف سوف يصبح مجهول ايضا أما مسئلة العطر فيضاف الى الكلور السائل بكميات قليلة عطر ليمون او برتقال او غيره ولا توجد مشكلة فى مسئلة العطر


----------



## flaybird10 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا استاذ جمال على المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## noor aldein (2 يونيو 2013)

thanxx


----------



## rania osman (7 يناير 2015)

انا عندي كمية طن كلور مركز 12% عايزة اعرف القواعد الامنية اللي اتبعها وانا بخفف كامثال 
وهل اضيف صودا كاوية ولو ضفتها تبقي نسبتها اد اية واية الافضل للاستخدام في كمية كبيرة ذي دي وشكرا


----------



## rania osman (7 يناير 2015)

وياريت لو حد يعرف اماكن تسويق للكلور المخفف لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

